# Bay Window advice



## chasie (13 Oct 2010)

Hi all
I plan to install a Bay Window as a feature to the front of my house which is 25 years old
Do I need planning permission for this
can anybody direct me to web-sites re same

thank you


----------



## Sandals (13 Oct 2010)

bay window in our new build plans, told to put in a repeat of windows already in front of house in pp, was told very serious issue not to follow the planning permission at the time. I know our site layout guy said at time we'd never get bay window as no other house in area with one. any changes to the front of house require planning (in my limited understanding). 

I just googled "how to put in a bay window" and loads websites popped up.


----------



## RKQ (13 Oct 2010)

chasie said:


> Hi all
> I plan to install a Bay Window as a feature to the front of my house which is 25 years old
> Do I need planning permission for this


 Yes, you definately need planning permission for a bay window.
Any change to the front elevation usually requires permission (except "small" porch at front door).


----------



## onq (13 Oct 2010)

You need an archtiect, not a website, to help design it properly firstly and secondly to help you achieve permission.
I have done one for a pub, another for a house and several for a larger house - you definitely need permission for a Bay Window.
If you are widening the opening as opposed to simply dropping the cill, you will need an engineers input to sort out the structural beam overhead.
Beware of builders who claim they'll do it all for you for nothing - without drawings, details, PI cover and competent professionals you are wide open, even for a bay window.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                          as a defence or support - in and of itself -     should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue   reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

